# Planing With A Router



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

I often find myself needing to make glued up panels that are too wide to put through my 13 inch planer for final thicknessing. Right now I have to take them to a local lumber guy who has a 36 inch thickness sander. It expensive and it's a 90 minute round trip for a few panels. I've looked at buying my own thickness sander but right now I just don't have the $1000K plus to spend. 

So I have been looking at building a router surfacing sled/jig. Seems easy enough and would get me close enough for the type of work I need to do.

I have seen a number of plans for building one but wanted to see if any of the members here have built one that you consider to be easy to make, relaible and relatively easy to use.

Thanks


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm also interested in this!


----------



## dwl (May 28, 2009)

Well, I am certainly not an expert by any stretch... but I did make one for flattening up end grain cutting boards that I am making (I got too much tear out on end grain).
There is a How to make end grain cutting boards thread with a couple of pictures of a simple router sled/flattening jig and is what I based mine on.
I just used strips of malamine ripped to the same width and it worked fine for what I needed. I had some laying around, and it is flat enough for what I needed. This is just a quick jig for me to try. 

Are your glue-ups close enough where you could just use a card scraper and/or a hand plane then a ROS?

Good luck.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

dwl said:


> Well, I am certainly not an expert by any stretch... but I did make one for flattening up end grain cutting boards that I am making (I got too much tear out on end grain).
> There is a How to make end grain cutting boards thread with a couple of pictures of a simple router sled/flattening jig and is what I based mine on.
> I just used strips of malamine ripped to the same width and it worked fine for what I needed. I had some laying around, and it is flat enough for what I needed. This is just a quick jig for me to try.
> 
> ...


I will look for that thread to see what was used. If you know where it is feel free to copy the link and send it over if you don't mind.

Thanks


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I purchased a Woodhaven router sled. It works great. You still have to build a platform for the sled to ride on.
Tom


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

TomC said:


> I purchased a Woodhaven router sled. It works great. You still have to build a platform for the sled to ride on.
> Tom


Hey Tom,

When and where did you purchase it? I looked at their site and on Amazon and it's no longer available. Am I missing something? I saw a video of it and it looks like it would be just what I need if I could only figure out where to buy it.:blink:

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's a pretty basic concept*






another :





and this:





They have 2 rails and a cross piece which either "captures the router base or has a hole for the bit to extend through and is long enough, strong enough not to deflect.  bill


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> When and where did you purchase it? I looked at their site and on Amazon and it's no longer available. Am I missing something? I saw a video of it and it looks like it would be just what I need if I could only figure out where to buy it.:blink:
> 
> Thanks


I believe I bought mine in May of this year. I got it through Amazon.com. I did a quick web search and can not find a site currently selling them. Maybe someone else knows where they may be available.
Tom


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

TomC said:


> I believe I bought mine in May of this year. I got it through Amazon.com. I did a quick web search and can not find a site currently selling them. Maybe someone else knows where they may be available.
> Tom


Yeah they seem to have disappeared for some odd reason.......I may just have to figure out how to build one......lol........


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wouldn't one of these be easier?


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Wouldn't one of these be easier?


LOL...probably...but one has to have the skill to use them.....which I do not yet have......it would not be pretty if I tried to get my panels flat with that.....:no:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Tom5151 said:


> I often find myself needing to make glued up panels that are too wide to put through my 13 inch planer for final thicknessing. Right now I have to take them to a local lumber guy who has a 36 inch thickness sander. It expensive and it's a 90 minute round trip for a few panels. I've looked at buying my own thickness sander but right now I just don't have the $1000K plus to spend.
> 
> So I have been looking at building a router surfacing sled/jig. Seems easy enough and would get me close enough for the type of work I need to do.
> 
> ...


go to this web site i belong to it for yrs and post their I know bobj3 and other's will tell you how to build one. I have and they work well. Here is the web site http://www.routerforums.com/ This is the best and the most informative router site their are.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

del schisler said:


> go to this web site i belong to it for yrs and post their I know bobj3 and other's will tell you how to build one. I have and they work well. Here is the web site http://www.routerforums.com/ This is the best and the most informative router site their are.


Thank you for the tip sir....:thumbsup:


----------



## beacon43 (May 27, 2013)

I like this, thanks for the tip..


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Woodhaven router sleds are available at Amazon again.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks nice, but pricey.

http://www.woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Tom5151 said:


> I often find myself needing to make glued up panels that are too wide to put through my 13 inch planer for final thicknessing. Right now I have to take them to a local lumber guy who has a 36 inch thickness sander. It expensive and it's a 90 minute round trip for a few panels. I've looked at buying my own thickness sander but right now I just don't have the $1000K plus to spend.
> 
> So I have been looking at building a router surfacing sled/jig. Seems easy enough and would get me close enough for the type of work I need to do.
> 
> ...


 
My advice...

Plane your stuff to approx thickness FIRST...

Make darn sure your boards are glued up 'flat' and evenly...

Beltsander to make joints/seams disappear...

:yes:




I did a 48" x 48" solid Alder countertop the other day and had NO need for a special router 'sled' or wide belt sander to make it look 'right' when all was said and done... Was mostly 8" or smaller boards that got glued up to make it... :smile:

Extra time spent clamping up boards carefully means less beltsanding later... :yes:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Those sleds a lot of $$$ for one action. I'd consider saving for one of these. 


http://torqueworkcentres.com/


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Those sleds a lot of $$$ for one action. I'd consider saving for one of these.
> 
> 
> http://torqueworkcentres.com/


 

woodnthings already posted a PILE of videos that show how to make one for next to nothing...

:yes:

Those tools shown in the videos were beyond 'simple and easy' to make... :smile:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> woodnthings already posted a PILE of videos that show how to make one for next to nothing...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> Those tools shown in the videos were beyond 'simple and easy' to make... :smile:


I'll have to check out your links.


----------



## DNX (May 26, 2013)

I've done this on a small scale for a 600x600 table top. 
So I got two 70x70 square tube steel post laid either side of the peice
Followed by an other same laid across the two horizontally (right angle/in between?)
Wedged and maneuvered the table top so it was perfectly parallel to the jig above
Then dropped the router straight onto the table top with base plate sitting on the timber
Secured it to the middle arm (bit of welding, zip ties and bolts)
Then I simply placed 2mm packers on the side rails which lifted the router off the peice and screwed the side rails in place
Dropped the router bit for a .5mm pass
And to keep straight lines I put two clamps with scrap steel on the outside of the side rails so they only move on one axis not side to side
I did find it better and easier to go up and down rather than side to side.
A bit of gun oil means the middle rail slid smooth. Just give it a whipe after every pass and then move the clamps
And make sure you keep firm contact down so it doesn't rock around.
Like mowing the lawn its pretty easy to see where you have been

This jig should be free if you can score a big enough peice of steel but I would not go with anything smaller than 70x70. 100x100 would be perfect!!
Hope this helps/makes sense?
Good luck


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Those sleds a lot of $$$ for one action. I'd consider saving for one of these.
> 
> http://torqueworkcentres.com/


Oh I want one now. What kind of jack do you have to shell out for it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Oh I want one now. What kind of jack do you have to shell out for it.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I think the base model without a sliding head (it just pivots on a 4' x 3' table I think) is about $1500 I think

My daughter bought me one, it was a custom job at about 14' long and with extension upto 4 1/2' wide. I think that is about $7000. You can put a chainsaw on that one and slab logs.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I think the base model without a sliding head (it just pivots on a 4' x 3' table I think) is about $1500 I think
> 
> My daughter bought me one, it was a custom job at about 14' long and with extension upto 4 1/2' wide. I think that is about $7000. You can put a chainsaw on that one and slab logs.


It looks like the old Inca RAS.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> It looks like the old Inca RAS.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Good thought, you could prob modify one.


----------



## xcanuc (May 26, 2013)

OnealWoodworking said:


> woodnthings already posted a PILE of videos that show how to make one for next to nothing...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> Those tools shown in the videos were beyond 'simple and easy' to make... :smile:


Is there a link to the site? I searched and couldn't find it. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*see post no. 7*



xcanuc said:


> Is there a link to the site? I searched and couldn't find it. Thanks.
> 
> Steve



There are 3 videos in the post. Click on the title to see them on You Tube or in the center to see them here. :yes:


----------



## xcanuc (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I misunderstood. I thought there was links to a way to build a torque system. 


Thanks again.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

xcanuc said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I misunderstood. I thought there was links to a way to build a torque system.
> 
> Thanks again.


You could probably modify a radial arm saw and then if you want it on a carriage you'd just have to come up with something for that too


----------

